# Help me write on marginalized subjects



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello all,

I would like to write and subject articles for this site. That was the idea when I thought this up, but honestly these subjects may not be considered "article material" for this site. That hardly matters, though. These are subjects that aren't getting the attention they deserve. ::soapbox:: These articles will go somewhere else, if not here, and will be shown publicly with all credits announced.

What I want to write about:

Traveling in the USA as a person of color/ non-white person.
Whereas our white counterparts are shown a "benefit of the doubt", colored people have to face an even harsher side of racism. Trying to live in the mainstream is hard enough. Trying to be a black/ brown/ etc traveler with whatever means or cause is at least twice as hard. Finding a place to stay, getting a ride, finding employment, police harassment, getting access to basic needs, and everything else. There are so few of us in the traveling and alternate living community and culture we're invisible.

Traveling in the USA as a queer person.
I need a lot of help with preservatives on this! I'm a bi, genderfluid person, and there's much more to being the worldly view of queer than those 2 views. I want more input from queer people of color as white, cisgender, gay man have been "normalized".

Traveling in the USA as a female, woman, feminine person.
This goes to all that apply - cis, trans, and all between and outside of those.
For every f/w/f that has been asked "Are you running from someone?" and they aren't. "Aren't you scared?" and they're clearly not. "Where is your husband/ boyfriend?" having to deal with heterosexist culture. And, what does having a spouse or mate have to do with anything, anyway? "Do you have a way to protect yourself?" And, it's already known the male/ men/ masculine counterparts aren't asked those kinds of questions. At least, not on the same "normal" bases as female/ women/ feminine counterparts.

The whole idea from the age-old "if a woman does anything other than stay at home and have babies she's in danger of violence". Random strangers feeling the entitlement is intrude on your decisions, regardless of the bases or intention. They insist that you should live a "normal" life built around the false sense of security setup up by capitalism, the patriarchy (sexism and racism), and now surveillance culture.

I can only speak so much on these issues, and some I don't know about as well, but something needs to be said on them. I also haven't experienced the best of the best or the worst of the worst. I want to have a well-rounded article written with a coherent combination of different points of views.

Thank you for reading this and please don't hesitate to let me know if you're interested in writing on any of these subjects. ::bookworm::​


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 6, 2016)

This sounds awesome, I really look forward to seeing what you come up with. Just so you know, we are definitely interested in articles of this nature, and I'll post this on the StP facebook page / twitter to see if we can get a little more exposure and help you find people that want to help out


----------



## Rob Nothing (Feb 6, 2016)

Being straight, white male and therefore fairly ignorant to these issues, I don't think I would be a good candidate for contribution. BUT totally a supporter.

I lived in seattle for a year and half and at times / in parts of town felt I stood out like a sore thumb and effectively apart of the minority myself. But that was the city. Extremely insensitive, but safe in ways other parts of the country might never be.

While I was there, living on fourth ave downtown, I saw that slut pride parade once. Just out my window. And I just want to say that was a big wtf moment. I enjoy wtf moments. It was a fun parade all around. errr, guess I should say protest.

peace, and good luck!


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 7, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> This sounds awesome, I really look forward to seeing what you come up with. Just so you know, we are definitely interested in articles of this nature, and I'll post this on the StP facebook page / twitter to see if we can get a little more exposure and help you find people that want to help out





severin said:


> Being straight, white male and therefore fairly ignorant to these issues, I don't think I would be a good candidate for contribution. BUT totally a supporter.
> 
> I lived in seattle for a year and half and at times / in parts of town felt I stood out like a sore thumb and effectively apart of the minority myself. But that was the city. Extremely insensitive, but safe in ways other parts of the country might never be.
> 
> ...



Very many thanks to both of you for your support, encouragement, and solidarity. ​


----------



## salxtina (Feb 7, 2016)

Right on! I'm prob not the person to write about racism or queer life, I'm white and basically asexual, but I could write about my experiences as a female-assigned person hitching, squatting, camping and farm-hopping around the country maybe... it would be cool if there were more specific questions or writing prompts to answer... I've never run into any real danger hitchhiking, the concern-trolling does get tiresome, but I know other women who've been harassed/threatened a lot more on the road so I don't speak for everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 8, 2016)

salxtina said:


> Right on! I'm prob not the person to write about racism or queer life, I'm white and basically asexual, but I could write about my experiences as a female-assigned person hitching, squatting, camping and farm-hopping around the country maybe... it would be cool if there were more specific questions or writing prompts to answer... I've never run into any real danger hitchhiking, the concern-trolling does get tiresome, but I know other women who've been harassed/threatened a lot more on the road so I don't speak for everyone.



I'll contact you, so we can talk more.

As an asexual you d count as a queer person, and queer female/ women/ fem persons are at a higher risk of violence than their heterosexual/ cisgender counterparts. Asexuals are not immune to violence and harassment, in general, but some people don't experience that.


----------



## salxtina (Feb 8, 2016)

eh, I mean, I've slept with a few people of various genders - not sure I can say that any of it was based on a particular desire to do so, more than curiosity/ convenience/ generally wanting company. I guess I see queer as a reclaimed insult for trans and same-gender-attracted people to use, mostly. and I don't think lack of attraction is something people can really "read" on me, if that makes sense?


----------

